# HOW TO START MINING



## virginiebertho (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi,
I want to start mining :
I've 6 computers with big config (i7-i9 / RTX 2080- 3090)

I'm searching a software for mining on multiple machines that are very powerful.

the problem is that I don't really know much about mining and cryptos. I don't know which ones are good at the moment for example.
Thank you


----------



## hat (Oct 9, 2020)

There's not much to be gained these days, especially not the way you're doing it. You don't want to mine on 6 different computers, and CPU mining will get you nowhere fast. You want to stuff as many graphics cards in a single machine as you can to eliminate as much overhead from the supporting components (board, CPU, RAM etc) as possible. There are a bunch of mining boards available that have a shitload of PCI-E x1 slots available, which you would plug a riser into and connect the card to the riser. These boards also have multiple 24 pin connectors to run multiple power supplies together to power all those cards.

On the software side, I'm not sure what's best. I just use nicehash.


----------



## virginiebertho (Oct 9, 2020)

Ok, I understand your advices.
even if at the moment there is not much, with 6 powerful machines there is no way to install software and still mine?


----------



## hat (Oct 10, 2020)

Sure, you could just run nicehash on each of them, but you'll likely be spending more in power running 6 separate machines than you'll be making from mining. I'm at $1.33/day right now with 2 GTX1070s and that's before considering the cost of the power they use. You're better off with 6 cards in 1 machine. Even at idle it would cost hundreds of watts to run 5 additional systems when you could put 6 cards in 1 machine.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 10, 2020)

You're probably going to pay more in power bills than the gains.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 10, 2020)

Toothless said:


> You're probably going to pay more in power bills than the gains.



This, really.


----------



## virginiebertho (Oct 10, 2020)

Ok thanks for all 
therefore the solutions are:

-Mine with 6 computers but the power cost is high.
-Buy a specific machine with multiple GPU and start mining.


I
in any case, you need a good software that would allow mining and reporting to the wallet.
Do you have vouchers to advise?

Thank you


----------



## Toothless (Oct 10, 2020)

Solution is not to mine in the first place.


----------



## virginiebertho (Oct 10, 2020)

Ok thanks
In this case, how can I choose the machine ?
and while waiting to order the special machine, to receive it, and to configure it, what software do you recommend while waiting


----------



## Toothless (Oct 10, 2020)

None. Mining is dead and all you're going to do is waste money trying to get into it.

By all means if you're going to ignore people (where one of them is a former miner) then sure, go ahead and rack up your electric bills for a cashout that's less than what you put in.


----------



## virginiebertho (Oct 10, 2020)

Ah,
So at the moment nothing is pressing to undermine


----------



## Toothless (Oct 10, 2020)

There is nothing left of it besides being a waste.


----------



## hat (Oct 10, 2020)

virginiebertho said:


> Ok thanks
> In this case, how can I choose the machine ?
> and while waiting to order the special machine, to receive it, and to configure it, what software do you recommend while waiting


I've said Nicehash a bunch of times already. It's a basic Windows application. 

A regular motherboard should already have a bunch of PCI-E slots that you should be able to use with risers. Even my motherboard, which isn't designed for mining whatsoever, has 5 PCI-E slots of varying types (3 x16 and 2 x1), so theoretically I could stuff 5 cards in here with risers. 4 if I plug a card into the first x16 slot as you would normally (as it would block the x1 slot underneath it). But powering 5 or even 4 graphics cards is no easy thing, you'll need an oversized power supply to do so. Assuming 5 GTX1070s (I know you're probably not using 1070s, this is just my example because I know these cards), that's 750w just in 12v power from pci-e connectors (and likely molex connectors or even more pci-e connectors to power the slots on the risers). Fortunately, it's easy to use Afterburner to reduce the power target to shave off the wattage for barely any loss in performance. With an 80% power target 750w becomes 600w. 

For such a configuration, I would probably choose this power supply: https://www.newegg.com/corsair-hx-series-hx850-cp-9020138-na-850w/p/N82E16817139203
And that's knowing each 1070 only takes one PCI-E 8 pin, and looking for only risers that take molex, not PCI-E. 

Also, guys, I've already mentioned that profits are down and he may not even recoup the cost of power (especially running 6 separate rigs, which is why I'm trying to steer him towards looking at an actual mining system). If he decides to proceed anyway, let's let him and share what we know? Maybe he has a good electricity situation. Maybe it's a hobby he's trying to get into. Sports cars still exist, even though nobody needs to drive a Mustang and anybody who is driving a Mustang can still get from A to B just fine in a Civic.


----------



## jiteshj (Oct 10, 2020)

Some people have Solar, so a subsidized power cost. Or they are mining from a workplace or lab... Anyhow, the payout for your computers would be about $8 USD a day. that's running 24hours with Nicehash. You could then hope for the prices to go up or learn Crypto trading. I think that's where your payoff would be, learning about trading and the hardware knowledge.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 10, 2020)

virginiebertho said:


> Hi,
> I want to start mining :
> I've 6 computers with big config (i7-i9 / RTX 2080- 3090)
> 
> ...


You'll make more money scalping those 3090's on ebay.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm a former miner that had at once 21 mining machines in 2 states, California and Oklahoma. Most of my mining machines had 6 graphics cards each, 3 of them had 8. Mining right now with graphics cards is dead, there is no profit in mining right now. 

You might only make $1.10-1.20 with a 2080 per day but it depends on your power cost.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 11, 2020)

I don't mine but everyone that is claiming it is a wasted effort should remember, furnaces / electric heaters, etc. don't give you any return on investment.  I'm doing some assuming here myself but the OP could be supplementing his heating with the waste heat from his planned mining rigs.  I know my setups a few years ago added quite a bit of heat from folding@home.


----------



## TechLurker (Oct 11, 2020)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I don't mine but everyone that is claiming it is a wasted effort should remember, furnaces / electric heaters, etc. don't give you any return on investment.  I'm doing some assuming here myself but the OP could be supplementing his heating with the waste heat from his planned mining rigs.  I know my setups a few years ago added quite a bit of heat from folding@home.



I recall there was one company in Europe that provided 24/7 heating to an apartment complex this way; they set up a mining rig down in the basement, collected the heat and pumped it to the radiant systems in the tenants' rooms. The earnings from the mining was split between the complex owner and the company. I now sort of wonder if they shifted to Folding@Home or continue to mine, assuming cheap/free electricity.


----------



## Deleted member 191766 (Oct 11, 2020)

Would mining be profitable with under-volting?

Under-volting reduces performance but reduces power consumption to a greater degree; so the calculations would be cheaper.

P ~ V^2 f
power consumed goes like the voltage squared (resistive heating) times the frequency

f ~ V
One must slow down for stability if reducing the voltage

So
P ~ V^3
Half voltage would then yield half performance, but at one eighth the power consumption; the performance to power ratio has quadrupled.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 11, 2020)

Anwar.Shiekh said:


> Would mining be profitable with under-volting?
> 
> Under-volting reduces performance but reduces power consumption to a greater degree; so the calculations would be cheaper.
> 
> ...


Nope. Unless you can get enough performance to equal or be greater than startup cost and power used/mo in X time. 

Say you drop $2k into mining and the extra power drags your bill up $100/mo. That's $3200 for the first year. You would need to be at $8.80/day x 365 for the year to have profit and sure, second year would be easily done for a few spare bucks but at $1-2 a day, you're looking at years to get the return and that's if nothing dies.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

Anwar.Shiekh said:


> Would mining be profitable with under-volting?
> 
> Under-volting reduces performance but reduces power consumption to a greater degree; so the calculations would be cheaper.
> 
> ...


Most miners flashed custom BIOS that were meant for efficiency That is why there are numerous threads of people buying used 580s and similar used for mining  looking to flash back the original BIOS because of performance issues.


----------



## Deleted member 191766 (Oct 11, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Say you drop $2k into mining and the extra power drags your bill up $100/mo. That's $3200 for the first year. You would need to be at $8.80/day x 365 for the year to have profit and sure, second year would be easily done for a few spare bucks but at $1-2 a day, you're looking at years to get the return and that's if nothing dies.



Let's run with these numbers for fun
Ones needs twice the number of cards, but less power supplies; but lets ignore the lesser number of power supplies and pretend the initial cost doubles.
$2k + (12 * $100)n = $4k + (12* $100/4)n
then break even for the two approaches would be around 1.7 years

Running at one eighth power should help to extend the equipment life, so the break even point may be a little earlier (also because one need purchase less power supplies).


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 11, 2020)

You can try nicehash like other people said here. It is an easy programme to use without you need any command line knowledge. You can register a nicehash wallet but I don't recommend. I lost my bitcoin when nicehash was hacked. I was a rather newbie to mining but you must get your own bitcoim wallet. Its much safer.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 11, 2020)

Anwar.Shiekh said:


> Let's run with these numbers for fun
> Ones needs twice the number of cards, but less power supplies; but lets ignore the lesser number of power supplies and pretend the initial cost doubles.
> $2k + (12 * $100)n = $4k + (12* $100/4)n
> then break even for the two approaches would be around 1.7 years
> ...


But are you actually running the entire card at 1/8th power consumption? You gotta look at what OP has which we can assume is a few 2080's and 3090's. I really don't see a 3090 pulling under 200w/ea at full load which is what will be happening.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2020)

Not to mention thats assuming all things are equal. If your under volting enough then your not clocking as high and you are probably earning less because your machine is slower.


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Not to mention thats assuming all things are equal. If your under volting enough then your not clocking as high and you are probably earning less because your machine is slower.


Actually, it's a lot less than you'd think. At the moment it's hard to even tell a difference just because of the slight fluctuations in the market, Nicehash switching algorithms, etc. There isn't much of a difference on my system between 80% power target and 112% power target... well, except the heat output. The only reason I ever run more than 80% power target is to generate more heat if I get cold.

80% power target = 240w
100% = 300
112% = 336

From stock power target I can save 60w already and that's only on 2 cards. If you have a 6 cards, you save 180w. That's more savings than being at stock and removing a card from the system entirely.


----------



## virginiebertho (Oct 11, 2020)

To reply to @hat , I'm living, in my parents house and they don't mind paying for electricity financially.
So I can mine with NiceHash but doesn't exist better programs ?, or most secure.
Claymore dual mining it is good ?
Thanks for all


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2020)

There's other ways besides Nicehash to mine, but I don't know them. Perhaps some other members could be more helpful with that. 

Nicehash pays you in BTC, regardless of what you mine. I see DaggerHashimoto pop up a lot, which is an Ethereum algorithm. At the current moment, I have it set up for Nicehash to just pay me BTC in my Nicehash wallet, and I occasionally log in and manually transfer it to my Coinbase account. 

There's nothing wrong with the Claymore dual miner. Nicehash is set up to automatically switch to the most profitable algorithm by default.


----------



## virginiebertho (Oct 11, 2020)

Ok thank you, because I heard that nicehash wallets are quite easy to hack and once I have btc how can I transfer €


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2020)

I have my bank account linked to my coinbase account. If I want to sell my BTC for $ I simply sell BTC within coinbase, and when the transaction clears I will have the dollar amount in my coinbase account, which I then move to my bank account.

There are a number of steps involved, but the way I look at it, it's basically free money that builds up (albeit slowly) over time. For me, there's no reason not to at the moment. 

The profitability is low, and I could make more money taking one extra day at work than I can mining for a while month. But it does build up over time, and it might be fun later to see what happens to the BTC price in the coming years. Mining has helped me a number of times in the past already. It partially paid for the car I'm driving now.


----------



## virginiebertho (Oct 11, 2020)

Ok, so stop writing if you're driving.
And it is working with paypal (transfer) ?


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2020)

virginiebertho said:


> Ok, so stop writing if you're driving.



 I didn't mean I was literally driving it while I was writing that post... I meant... it's the car I currently drive... when I drive... oh man that's funny 



virginiebertho said:


> And it is working with paypal (transfer) ?



I'm not sure if there's a Paypal option... I don't think there is.

On a side note, it might be wise to set up a separate "burner" bank account specifically for use with Coinbase anyway, in case they get hacked or something.

On another side note, if you're gonna use Coinbase, take a look at this?



			https://help.coinbase.com/en/coinbase/trading-and-funding/other/coinbase-card-faq.html
		


I don't think we can get this in the US, but you used the symbol "€" so it might be available in your region.


----------



## virginiebertho (Oct 11, 2020)

hat said:


> I didn't mean I was literally driving it while I was writing that post... I meant... it's the car I currently drive... when I drive... oh man that's funny
> 
> I known
> 
> ...



Ok so, I've create my coinbaise account.
Next step ?


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2020)

Next step for what?

To complete the flow of cash, you need to start mining with Nicehash. Nicehash gives you a "wallet" where they deposit your payments to. This is visible from your Nicehash account. Now that you have a Coinbase account, you should have a BTC wallet there, among many other crypto wallets. Forget about the others, since Nicehash only deals in BTC.

When you get some BTC in your Nicehash wallet, you can send this to your Coinbase BTC wallet. *Make sure, at Coinbase, you select your BTC wallet and not some other crypto, because Nicehash will send BTC to a non-BTC wallet and it will be lost and there's nothing you can do about it.*. Copy that address over at Nicehash when you do the withdrawl. I might do this... once a month or so, whenever I remember to do it. I used to mine directly to my Coinbase account through Nicehash, but I think there were some issues with payments not going through and whatever I earned being lost, so now I do it manually this way.

Now you'll have BTC in your Coinbase account. From there, you sell it and you'll get whatever currency in your Coinbase account, which can then be sent to your bank account, if you linked it. Paypal may or may not be an option, I'm not sure.

-ed Actually, I just looked at Nicehash, and apparently you can just add your bank account there now. It's up to you if you want to use Coinbase or not. At this point it looks like an unnecessary step in the process, however Coinbase is a pretty well established, respected exchange. It might be worth the few extra clicks to use Coinbase rather than going straight through Nicehash.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 11, 2020)

I still say its not worth it, your parents power bill is going double or triple in price. They are going to notice, and we will see you here next month for, how to undervolt my graphics card thread.

What country do you live in?


----------



## virginiebertho (Oct 11, 2020)

Paris, France

So, in Coinbase, I can "attach" the NiceHash wallet and xwhen Nicehash is mining, the btc are send to the coinbase wallet, and to Coinbase I can convert and tranfer it on bank account 
That's it ?


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2020)

As I mentioned previously, I used to target my Coinbase wallet directly with Nicehash. I suggest you don't, and use the Nicehash wallet and transfer to the Coinbase wallet manually every so often. The reason I started doing this was because I wasn't receiving payments. My "unpaid balance" in Nicehash would be reset to 0 as if I had a payment, but it wouldn't show up in Coinbase. I'm not sure why. I haven't had any problems since I told Nicehash to mine into my Nicehash wallet, and transferring to Coinbase manually from my Nicehash account.

Again, I suggest you put as many cards as possible on one machine rather than running multiple machines. Whatever earnings you might make after the cost of the power cost to run the things is already slim, and you might even be _in the red_ running multiple machines with just one or even two cards each. CPU mining is almost certainly not worth it, unless you just like to generate heat, and the type of CPU you have doesn't affect GPU mining at all. This is why any time you look at a real mining system, it's going to be based on a special motherboard with a low end chipset, but a crapton of PCI-E x1 slots and additional power connectors. It's also probably going to have a pretty darn cheap processor. Likely a Pentium, maybe even a Celeron. Probably cheap slow value RAM too, and in no large quantity. 8GB is probably enough even for a 10 card system.

In addition, use MSI Afterburner or something to lower the power target. Generally you want to overclock the VRAM a little bit, but not by much. You can give the VRAM a nice little comfortable bump, but don't push it to the edge. A power target around 80% seemed to be what most people were rolling with when GPU mining was actually a thing, and it's what I've done for years and it works. This is not only going to lop off a flat 20% from the power it takes to run the cards, but less power means less heat generated and it's easier on the cards, so they'll live longer.


----------



## Deleted member 191766 (Oct 11, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Not to mention thats assuming all things are equal. If your under volting enough then your not clocking as high and you are probably earning less because your machine is slower.



Earning one half, consuming one eighth


----------



## Toothless (Oct 11, 2020)

Anwar.Shiekh said:


> Earning one half, consuming one eighth


Except, it's not going to actually run at 1/8th power. You'll never get a 300w card to run that low under normal means.


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2020)

Anwar.Shiekh said:


> Earning one half, consuming one eighth





Toothless said:


> Except, it's not going to actually run at 1/8th power. You'll never get a 300w card to run that low under normal means.


Right. You can't just cut voltage and clocks in half and expect it to run. Take Haswell for an example. The 4770k, for example, appears to have a stock voltage of ~1.1v for a 3.5GHz chip. At idle, it goes down to .8v, 800MHz. That's only a 28% reduction in voltage, yet it's a ~77% drop in clockspeed.

Following your formula, I get 18.75w, which is what I get from mine _TDP(clocks/stock clocks)(volts/stock volts)^2_. But that formula is not so much of a law as it is an approximation... a nice guess. No way are you getting a GTX1070 to run beneath 20w.


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2020)

When I was mining before we used RX480's and whilst the power consumption wasn't too bad (1200w untweaked to 700w tweaked) the electric was still somewhat painful to be honest.  I was eating through £3 a day at least and at the time it was actually making a lot more than that.  But then because everyone got on the band wagon and the difficulty went up, what we could make in two days, took two months, it was just pointless.  
I figure now mining is a dead with GPUs as it's been previously mentioned.  Even when tweaking the GPUs to get them to run undervolted the performance drop won't help with any extra pay outs.  Right now you'd be better off using the rigs you mentioned to run WCG and FAH...  (World Grid Computing and Folding At Home)  You won't make money from them, but you'd hopefully be helping someone..  

When we did have miners, we literally use a basic dual core (I don't think it even had HT...) and about 4GB or 8GB of ram, anything else was a waste.  Efficiency was the name of the game here and without doubt now you'd have to look at ASIC miners I believe they are called to make anything, if they'd make much as it is...

Check up and see what your hash rates are to what power your pulling.  For the cost you'd pay out, to the cash you'd re-coup, if your loosing any amount of money, my advise is to enjoy the PCs and forget mining.  If you've doubling your money after paying for the electric and such, that's another story...  But also factor in the price for all the hardware you've had to buy.  Sometimes it's better to buy the cheaper hardware, as paying say 5 times the money for something half as fast (as an example) isn't worth it...


----------



## Deleted member 191766 (Oct 11, 2020)

hat said:


> Right. You can't just cut voltage and clocks in half and expect it to run.



I think you are right; I just picked those numbers as the calculations were easy, but the point still remains and under-volting may be the route to making things cheaper.


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2020)

Anwar.Shiekh said:


> I think you are right; I just picked those numbers as the calculations were easy, but the point still remains and under-volting may be the route to making things cheaper.


I agree, in a way. I've been recommending to set the power target to 80% since this thread began. I'm not sure if this changes any voltage settings, though... I think it just throttles the card until power is 80%.


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2020)

hat said:


> I agree, in a way. I've been recommending to set the power target to 80% since this thread began. I'm not sure if this changes any voltage settings, though... I think it just throttles the card until power is 80%.


I'm fairly certain it does, as it's how I run my cards for FAH   Set the power target to 76%, set fans to about 60%, temps hopefully stay low apart from the top card, always runs warmer...


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 12, 2020)

phill said:


> When I was mining before we used RX480's and whilst the power consumption wasn't too bad (1200w untweaked to 700w tweaked) the electric was still somewhat painful to be honest.  I was eating through £3 a day at least and at the time it was actually making a lot more than that.  But then because everyone got on the band wagon and the difficulty went up, what we could make in two days, took two months, it was just pointless.
> I figure now mining is a dead with GPUs as it's been previously mentioned.  Even when tweaking the GPUs to get them to run undervolted the performance drop won't help with any extra pay outs.  Right now you'd be better off using the rigs you mentioned to run WCG and FAH...  (World Grid Computing and Folding At Home)  You won't make money from them, but you'd hopefully be helping someone..
> 
> When we did have miners, we literally use a basic dual core (I don't think it even had HT...) and about 4GB or 8GB of ram, anything else was a waste.  Efficiency was the name of the game here and without doubt now you'd have to look at ASIC miners I believe they are called to make anything, if they'd make much as it is...
> ...


I used a intel celeron g3900 and 4gb of ram for a 6 gpu mining rig.  For the HD, I would buy a used small 60gb SSD, sometimes a 160gb HD. I used to get 4gb ddr4 ram for 18-$22, then after mining came popular ram prices increased to about $30 for 4gb sticks.


----------



## Jism (Oct 12, 2020)

I mined with 4x RX580's in a Crosshair Formula Z. It's simply not worth it anymore these days if your going todo this from your home. What you could do, is get a small space inside a business area, where the costs of electricity is twice as cheap as for consumers. And even then you'd still need a huge rig with 48 cards or so in order to get a profit on the long term. Your not going to cut it with 3 consumer cards.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 12, 2020)

Jism said:


> I mined with 4x RX580's in a Crosshair Formula Z. It's simply not worth it anymore these days if your going todo this from your home. What you could do, is get a small space inside a business area, where the costs of electricity is twice as cheap as for consumers. And even then you'd still need a huge rig with 48 cards or so in order to get a profit on the long term. Your not going to cut it with 3 consumer cards.


He said he had 6 computers with Nvidia 2080-3090s.

It says on nicehash with a 2080, and .10kWH cents power cost, the profit is .78usd cents per day after power cost.
$1.92usd per day after power cost with a 3080, $2.35usd per day with a 3090, a $1500 graphics card. 

Good luck OP, you will slowly kill your cards for pennys per day.


----------



## Jism (Oct 12, 2020)

It does'nt make any sense to run 6 seperate computers with each one card while if you just buy one board that holds up to xx amount of PCI-E slots would be a far better sollution.

And todays 78 cents could be 36 cents tomorrow.


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> I used a intel celeron g3900 and 4gb of ram for a 6 gpu mining rig.  For the HD, I would buy a used small 60gb SSD, sometimes a 160gb HD. I used to get 4gb ddr4 ram for 18-$22, then after mining came popular ram prices increased to about $30 for 4gb sticks.


Its how we did it as well.  Just made life easy and simple.  The CPU wasn't required so we left that as basic as possible.  We found that the Gigabyte cards we had where terrible compared to the Strix we later bought (and I still have) temps/noise/performance, but we managed to sell them pretty easily which was a nice surprise.

Still trying to do anything with mining now?  Personally, utter waste sadly 



yotano211 said:


> He said he had 6 computers with Nvidia 2080-3090s.
> 
> It says on nicehash with a 2080, and .10kWH cents power cost, the profit is .78usd cents per day after power cost.
> $1.92usd per day after power cost with a 3080, $2.35usd per day with a 3090, a $1500 graphics card.
> ...





Jism said:


> It does'nt make any sense to run 6 seperate computers with each one card while if you just buy one board that holds up to xx amount of PCI-E slots would be a far better sollution.
> 
> And todays 78 cents could be 36 cents tomorrow.


Yep, going to take a long time to get back the price of one 3090 card let alone all the other components in the system.  If the op has bought one system per card, that's a lot of cash right there..  

I hope they can get back to us with their findings and what they are planning to do with the hardware


----------



## Vario (Oct 12, 2020)

virginiebertho said:


> To reply to @hat , I'm living, in my parents house and they don't mind paying for electricity financially.


That is absurd.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 12, 2020)

phill said:


> Its how we did it as well.  Just made life easy and simple.  The CPU wasn't required so we left that as basic as possible.  We found that the Gigabyte cards we had where terrible compared to the Strix we later bought (and I still have) temps/noise/performance, but we managed to sell them pretty easily which was a nice surprise.
> 
> Still trying to do anything with mining now?  Personally, utter waste sadly
> 
> ...


I have nothing to do with mining now, only did it for about 15 months. Halfway into the mining craze i started to build mining machines for people. Made lots more money buiding them for others than mining with so many machines. I bought my beautiful boat in my avatar with the profits and some upgrades.


----------



## ELITE83 (Dec 24, 2020)

So where is the justice?
Europe and the united states - cheap video cards and expensive electricity
Russia - cheap electricity and expensive video cards
----
video card 3080 costs 70,000 rubles
electricity 3.5 rubles / kWh
profitability of mining 3080 approximately 12,000 rubles / month.
electricity costs with a consumption of 0.4 kW / h = 1000 rubles / month
The rest of the profit is 11,000 per month (this is about the same as the minimum wage in Russia established by the state)


----------



## Toothless (Dec 24, 2020)

ELITE83 said:


> Так где же справедливость?
> Европа и США - дешевые видеокарты и дорогое электричество
> Россия - дешевое электричество и дорогие видеокарты
> ----
> ...


This is an English speaking forum. Please use google translate or the sort.


----------



## ELITE83 (Dec 24, 2020)

Toothless said:


> This is an English speaking forum. Please use google translate or the sort.


google translator together with google translator plugin makes double translation when sending to the site
As a result, sending in English - on the site it is inserted in Russian ...
Have to fix it by disabling the translation plugin


----------



## STSMiner (Dec 24, 2020)

Guess some need to educate themselves here on this subject !

Mining with GPU's is profitable, but you got to do it right and have cheap electric to start with (under 0.12c Kw/h).

Mining with ASIC's can be profitable for 3 - 8 months (sometimes longer), then it's time to offload / upgrade to better devices.

Anyway, for those looking at this, research is the key to any of this.

Google -- GPU Mining Resources -- and start from there.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 24, 2020)

Things change, bit coin is at a record high. So is the price of GPUs


----------



## trog100 (Dec 27, 2020)

i have 9 gpus currently mining..  one 2080 ti .. my desktop machine its showing about 2.5 dollars per day and one 8 x 1070 machine..  its showing 8.5 dollars per day.. its also heating my bedrooms nicely.. he he

its all hardware i already owned and is showing a small profit..  certainly not worth buying the hardware just to mine.. however if a person had some spare cash and purchased one bitcoin just thirty days ago  at just under $17000 dollars it would now be worth just under $27000 dollars.. a nice profit for sure..

mining is a waste of space and always has been..  owning and hodling pays off though.. but you do need enough money to buy the stuff in the first place.. its an old saying which always has been true..  you need money to make money..

the small amount of bitcoin which i acquired three years ago and hung on to has earned me three grand or so in the last three weeks...  my mining maybe a $100 dollars or so.. 

trog

ps.. three years ago i spent about just over £4000 quid building a mining machine i did it for fun.. but if i had have  just taken the money i spent on the mining hardware and bought crypto with it.. it would have bought me one whole bitcoin back then.. that one whole bitcoin would now be worth around £22000 quid.. 

basically dont mine it (it takes too long) just buy it..


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 27, 2020)

trog100 said:


> i have 9 gpus currently mining..  one 2080 ti .. my desktop machine its showing about 2.5 dollars per day and one 8 x 1070 machine..  its showing 8.5 dollars per day.. its also heating my bedrooms nicely.. he he
> 
> its all hardware i already owned and is showing a small profit..  certainly not worth buying the hardware just to mine.. however if a person had some spare cash and purchased one bitcoin just thirty days ago  at just under $17000 dollars it would now be worth just under $27000 dollars.. a nice profit for sure..
> 
> ...


What is your profit after power cost?


----------



## trog100 (Dec 27, 2020)

about 60% of the total roughly not allowing anything for hardware costs.. my total would be currently $270 dollars a months with just less than half going in power costs..

but its not about what the profit is now its about what it will be in the future.. i think the only way its gonna go is up..

trog

ps.. sunday morning.. yesterday bitcoin went  up by around $3000 dollars.. 24xxx to 27xxx.. my miner earned me around $11 dollars less leccy..

they say its now being driven by big institutions and not nerds in a basement.. or bitcoin has become "respectable"..

trog


----------



## ELITE83 (Jan 5, 2021)

with the growth of the cue ball, I decided to try it on RX580
Without BIOS firmware
GPU 1250
MEM 2200 (power 900mv)
32.65 Mh
105w 57c
profitability on kryptex at the current rate of 5700-6000rubles  / month (80-85$)
---
electricity consumption about 200W / h (5kW / day)
price (city tariff 5 rubles / kW) 5 * 5 * 30 = 750 rubles / month (12-13$)


----------



## Hardcore Games (Feb 7, 2021)

power costs are eating a larger chunk of the earnings for older cards and more recent cards are  eroding fast as well


----------

